# MTD Auger Belt Jumps Off



## Micro

I have an MTD Snow Blower. Model# 317E611D352. The auger cable broke. Ordered a new one and put it on. Now The belt jumps off after little use. Bought new belt from MTD (actually 2 belts,they come in pairs for some reason.) Even put new bushings. Belt Keeps jumping off. Adjusted the auger cable several times. Can anybody give me ideas as to why auger belt keeps coming off. Is it possible that the cover over the belts not being on could cause the problem? I just talked to someone that thought the cover somehow keeps belts from jumping. I had the cover off after putting new belt on.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Micro said:


> I have an MTD Snow Blower. Model# 317E611D352. The auger cable broke. Ordered a new one and put it on. Now The belt jumps off after little use. Bought new belt from MTD (actually 2 belts,they come in pairs for some reason.) Even put new bushings. Belt Keeps jumping off. Adjusted the auger cable several times. Can anybody give me ideas as to why auger belt keeps coming off.


* The 2 pack of belts is because some model years. Came with a dual pulley system. is there a guide sleeve or brake pad on that????????????? anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## 524SWE

I looked at the parts diagram and don't see any belt guides or keepers so it is possible the cover acts as a guide when the belt is not driving the auger. Check the inside of the cover for any marks that would indicate this is the case.
The picture is from the service manual for the 500 and 600 series, I believe you have a 600 series also sold as a Yardman at Walmart in 1997. The cover does appear to fit fairly close. When adjusting your cable make sure it applies quite a bit of tension and the spring stretches a good 3/8". There are keepers all around the auger pulley itself so it doesn't jump off, some are tabs of metal, some actually bolts that can be adjusted.


----------



## 524SWE

here's the picture


----------



## skutflut

Micro said:


> I have an MTD Snow Blower. Model# 317E611D352. The auger cable broke. Ordered a new one and put it on. Now The belt jumps off after little use. Bought new belt from MTD (actually 2 belts,they come in pairs for some reason.) Even put new bushings. Belt Keeps jumping off. Adjusted the auger cable several times. Can anybody give me ideas as to why auger belt keeps coming off. Is it possible that the cover over the belts not being on could cause the problem? I just talked to someone that thought the cover somehow keeps belts from jumping. I had the cover off after putting new belt on.


You mentioned putting on new bushings? Where? If you look down vertically, is the small pulley on the engine lined up properly with the big pulley on the auger housing below? 

Does the belt jump off at any particular time, like if it's just sitting running, or only when you push the handles down to raise the bucket up? 

Is there a belt keeper present, looks like a piece of thick wire or steel rod bolted to the engine and bent so that it sits near the belt to keep it on the pulley. Is there any sign of the inside edge of the belt getting chewed up at all?


----------



## The Q

I had a similar problem when I replaced my auger belt. It would engage just fine but would pop off when I disengaged the auger lever. I adjusted the idler pulley to take up some slack without engaging the belt. Now it works fine.


----------



## Motor City

The Q said:


> I had a similar problem when I replaced my auger belt. It would engage just fine but would pop off when I disengaged the auger lever. I adjusted the idler pulley to take up some slack without engaging the belt. Now it works fine.


Above is on the mark. Adjust the cable to take up some of the slack on the belt, when its not engaged. Also, to you have the belt cover on, when its popping off. The cover is part of the retention system for the belt. If you look on the inside of the belt cover, you will see a thicker strip, that helps as a belt guide.


----------

